# ISO Chicken Cooking Time



## Angie (May 28, 2007)

I'm going to be pan frying some boneless, skinless chicken breast.  They are more like a cutlet, they are about 1/2" - 3/4" thick.

I hate overcooking chicken.  Any idea how long I should fry them for?  They are plain..were marinating all day.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 28, 2007)

I do thin chicken &/or turkey cutlets like that about 3-4 minutes per side.


----------



## Angie (May 28, 2007)

Thank you!  Chicken scares me, so I hate to over or under cook it!


----------



## legend_018 (May 29, 2007)

Ifyou simmer chicken in something or if you put it in the oven swimmering in some kind of sauce - it stays pretty moist while cooking. I usually sear my chicken a few minutes on each side and than if I'm cooking it in the oven - it goes in there for about 1/2 hour. that's usually a few boneless breasts. My friends say I'm the chicken expert and make the best chicken. It's probably because I've cooked it in so many ways. I'm usually afraid of steak "lol"


----------

